# Hello



## razorwyr (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello, my name is Matt Koch, I am 26 years old and reside in the United States. I have been looking into getting back into mice as it has been a few years since I have had any. I am currently looking to import some mice from England and am mostly interested in the Black/Tan and Super Black varieties.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Matt :welcome1


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------

